# Time Warner Cable Card and Tuning Adapter



## taxmike (Sep 23, 2011)

I have 2 Tivos, a Premier Elite (2 years) and an S3 HD (4 years). Switched from Verizon Fios to TWC in Jan since Verizon doesn't carry Pac 12 Network. Received a new cable card and tuning adapter (both Cisco) for both Tivos (Verizon Fios did not require a Tuning Adapter and used a Motorola CC). All was well until last week. Premier started losing channels and only recording partial shows in Season Pass programs. After several calls to Tech support, visits by 2 different TWC reps, calls to Tivo customer support, reconnecting Tivo system, rebooting Tivo and TA together and separately I almost gave up. One last time TWC rep came out and we called Tivo. After changing the TA and trying 3 cable cards it was determined the Tivo cable card reader was at fault! Primarily because under the Cablecard diagnosis screen the only message that was provided was "failure to Load" on all 3 cards. Funny thing is I could still get HD network channels via the TA and Cable card?? Tivo & I agreed to an exchange for the Tivo box and it is on its way.

Yesterday, the S3 (same set up as previous Premier Tivo Box) didn't record a program from the Season Pass Manager. Started my investigation to determine a diagnosis. To Do list shows "none scheduled" for every Season Pass program even though the Guide shows the programs (ie daily newscasts). I can go a week out on the Guide and select a program to record and the the To Do list has it set up to record. Just can't get Season Pass Manager to recongnize programs in the Guide? Tried to record a new Season Pass from Tivo online - message on Tivo is that it can't find the program although it is scheduled for current day. Cable card diagnosis screen also shows "failure to load" when accessed but I am receiving all of my channels in the guide and can watch and record (individually). I also received an error code 161-38 from Tivo indicating I am not receiving all my services and to contact the provider? Again, I am getting all of my cable channels, I can record, just can't use the Season Pass manager or online tivo services. I have done a 2x reconnect to Tivo service followed by a reboot without success. I called TWC and tech advised 161-38 is from too many 'Hits" but didn't know how to resolve. I can have a tech come back out but I think that would be useless! My choices unless someone has suggestions are 1) Go with TWC DVR equipment (only 2 tuners), 2) Return to Verizon Fios and keep my Tivos without Pac 12 network or 3) continue down the black hole trying to fix the current TWC Cablecard, Tuning Adapter and Tivo mess. Not sure if I should reset the Tivo and start all over. Thanks for letting me vent and I am open for any suggestions.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

I moved just over a year ago. I had previously spent 14 years a DirecTV customer. Unable to hit the sat at my new address I to had to switch to TWC, I wasn't going to pay what TWC wanted for a DVR though. It took 2 cable cards, 3 tuning adapters (motorola), a new pull from the wall to the box on the ground and 7 months to get a stable pic from TWC. 

I threatened many times to pull their cable card, TA and cancel. Then in Sept after a solid 45 days I added a second cable card and TA for my other TiVo. Got a DOA Tuning Adapter.

I occasionally get problem on cable channel message and programs that dont record (switched channels). This is because switched channels timeout. Here I'm told by TWC it's 4 hours.

Last month I called concerned about my expenses living on fixed income and inquired lowering my bill by dropping the digital, opps that's more expensive so I said perhaps I need to go OTA, they lowered my monthly by a third losing no channels.

They started by blaming TiVo for everything, wound up it was always TWC, poor signal (too hot, too weak), flaky tuning adapters

You had one bad TiVo, TWC as a provider record stinks


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I would never encourage anyone to use TiVo on TWC, especially with SDV (tuning adapter), which most TWC regions use. I've been using a Tivo HD on TWC for 3.5 years now and still have continuous problems. The most common one is losing all or some SDV channels and having to reboot the Tivo and the TA. If only Verizon FIOS was available in my area!


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

taxmike said:


> I have 2 Tivos, a Premier Elite (2 years) and an S3 HD (4 years). Switched from Verizon Fios to TWC in Jan since Verizon doesn't carry Pac 12 Network. Received a new cable card and tuning adapter (both Cisco) for both Tivos (Verizon Fios did not require a Tuning Adapter and used a Motorola CC). All was well until last week. Premier started losing channels and only recording partial shows in Season Pass programs. After several calls to Tech support, visits by 2 different TWC reps, calls to Tivo customer support, reconnecting Tivo system, rebooting Tivo and TA together and separately I almost gave up. One last time TWC rep came out and we called Tivo. After changing the TA and trying 3 cable cards it was determined the Tivo cable card reader was at fault! Primarily because under the Cablecard diagnosis screen the only message that was provided was "failure to Load" on all 3 cards. Funny thing is I could still get HD network channels via the TA and Cable card?? Tivo & I agreed to an exchange for the Tivo box and it is on its way.
> 
> Yesterday, the S3 (same set up as previous Premier Tivo Box) didn't record a program from the Season Pass Manager. Started my investigation to determine a diagnosis. To Do list shows "none scheduled" for every Season Pass program even though the Guide shows the programs (ie daily newscasts). I can go a week out on the Guide and select a program to record and the the To Do list has it set up to record. Just can't get Season Pass Manager to recongnize programs in the Guide? Tried to record a new Season Pass from Tivo online - message on Tivo is that it can't find the program although it is scheduled for current day. Cable card diagnosis screen also shows "failure to load" when accessed but I am receiving all of my channels in the guide and can watch and record (individually). I also received an error code 161-38 from Tivo indicating I am not receiving all my services and to contact the provider? Again, I am getting all of my cable channels, I can record, just can't use the Season Pass manager or online tivo services. I have done a 2x reconnect to Tivo service followed by a reboot without success. I called TWC and tech advised 161-38 is from too many 'Hits" but didn't know how to resolve. I can have a tech come back out but I think that would be useless! My choices unless someone has suggestions are 1) Go with TWC DVR equipment (only 2 tuners), 2) Return to Verizon Fios and keep my Tivos without Pac 12 network or 3) continue down the black hole trying to fix the current TWC Cablecard, Tuning Adapter and Tivo mess. Not sure if I should reset the Tivo and start all over. Thanks for letting me vent and I am open for any suggestions.


When you switched to tw. 
Did they install a new coax cable to service your home? 
If not I would start there, by having tw install a fresh cable drop from the utility pole or underground vault to your home.

Other tuning adapter caused problems, such as running out of guide data. Can be "worked around" by depriving TiVo an internet connection for several days or powering off the tuning adapter for a few hours each day.

Some S3 users are inserting a splitter (1 into 2) before the t/a.
Split 1 feeds t/a cable input
Split 2 feeds TiVo cable input


----------



## taxmike (Sep 23, 2011)

Teeps said:


> When you switched to tw.
> Did they install a new coax cable to service your home?
> If not I would start there, by having tw install a fresh cable drop from the utility pole or underground vault to your home.
> 
> ...


New Digital TWC cable was installed when we moved into house (2006) to replace TWC older cable line. I am going to try both methods you provide for obtaining guide info but have a question before I make an assumtion. On the split (1 to TA and 1 to Tivo) does the USB cable between the TA and Tivo remain connected? I would think it would have to since there has to be some form of communication between TA and Tivo. I have tried TWC line directly into Tivo and it doesn't work (No picture - not even SD channels). Thanks for advice.

I get the new Premier from Tivo tomorrow afternoon. I am going to try to connect and have it paired by telephone to TWC. If it doesn't work I am going to have them come out one more time for both units hopefully Friday or Saturday. If no luck then I'll have to make a decision - Tivo with Verizon Fios or TWC with their DVRs and sell my Tivos - bummer is they both have lifetime service so I would like to keep them. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

taxmike said:


> On the split (1 to TA and 1 to Tivo) does the USB cable between the TA and Tivo remain connected?


Yes.



taxmike said:


> I am going to try to connect and have it paired by telephone to TWC.


Call this national T/W number for cable card 866-532-2598

If your cables are 7 years old and are exposed to the elements. I strongly suggest that you get T/W to replace them.


----------

